# 1. Schlamm-Aktion



## Piddel (30. März 2010)

Hallo,
hatte ja bereits bei meiner Vorstellung erwähnt, dass ich meinen jahrelang vernachlässigten Teich auf Vordermann bringen will. Nach diesem harten Winter ( fast alle Fische sind ja leider tot   ) ergibt sich die Chance für einen Neuanfang. Mit möglichst kostengünstigen aber effektiven Mitteln sollen die Massen an Schlamm und Schmodder raus.
Hier meine erste Aktion:

Vor dem "Saugen"  hatte ich vorsichtig mit einer Forke alte fast armdicke Seerosenwurzeln, einige Knüppel und 3 Eimer aus dem Wasser gezogen. 

Mit einer Tauchpumpe (Angebot im Discounter) hab ich den Grundschlamm in die alte Tonne gepumpt. Die Pumpe hab ich an einer Stange angebunden und damit Stück für Stück den Grund abgesaugt. In der Tonne einen feinen Setzkescher aus alten Anglertagen gespannt um so eine erste Stufe "Grobfilterung" von Pflanzenresten und __ Schilfrohr zu ermöglichen. Danach läuft das Wasser in einen großen Eimer in dem ich Fliegengaze (Fenterschutzgitter) mit einem Ring fixiert habe und so gut die zweite und feinere Filterung vornehmen konnte. Je nach Bedarf den abgesiebten Schmodder aus der Gaze nehmen und das "gefilterte" Wasser läuft wieder zurück in den Teich. Anfangs kam nur schwarze Schlammbrühe aus der Pumpe. Aber nach und nach wurde es deutlich besser. Habe die ganze Aktion jetzt 3 Tage durchgeführt und das Ergebnis ist klasse und ich bin sehr zufrieden. Mit einfachen und billigsten Mitteln (alte Tonne vom Nachbarn, Schläuche vom Vorgänger und mit einem feinmaschigen Setzkescher der eh nur im Keller lag ) ist die erste Säuberung ein voller Erfolg geworden.

Ursprünglich wollte ich mit einen geliehenen Teichschlammsauger vorgehen,  aber das wäre wohl nichts geworden - im Forum wurde mir ja auch davon abgeraten.     

Viele Grüße 
Peter


----------



## Majaberlin (30. März 2010)

*AW: 1. Schlamm-Aktion*

Das hört sich ja schon mal gut an! Wie alt ist denn die Folie? Wenn sie schon älter ist, wäre es nicht günstig, diese auch gleich auszutauschen? Dann hättest du wieder einige Jahre Ruhe.
So machen wir das nämlich im Moment. Unsere FPVC-Folie ist jetzt 10 Jahre alt, und nun kommt sie raus und dafür die EPDM-Folie rein.


----------



## Piddel (31. März 2010)

*AW: 1. Schlamm-Aktion*

Hi Maja,
der Aufwand die Folie auszutauschen ist mir zu groß. Am Ufer ist außerdem alles bombenfest mit __ Schilf verwachsen und das ist unkaputtbar. Alter der Folie weiß ich nicht               ist aber überall vollkommen in Ordnung. Wichtig ist erstmal die Schlamm- und Schmodderentfernung und das ist noch ein Stück Arbeit.

LG Peter


----------



## Piddel (9. Apr. 2010)

*AW: 1. Schlamm-Aktion Endergebnis*

Habe meine Schlamm-Saugaktion jetzt beendet und das Ergebnis ist soweit in Ordnung. Habe bestimmt 200 Liter feinsten Schlamm und Schmodder rausgepumpt. Falls jemand noch Schlamm braucht - gerne an Selbstabholer 

In der letzten Phase habe ich meine Billig-Tauchpumpe "frisiert" und zusätzlich Stahlplatten (stammen vom Gerüstbauer) unterhalb des Ansaugbereiches  der Pumpe angebracht. Dadurch setzte die Pumpe satt auf dem schlammigen Boden auf und saugte noch effektiver den Schnodder raus. Besonders die End-Filterung in der Fliegengaze hat sich m.E. bewährt und die Rückstände wurden nach und nach immer weniger

Das Wasser ist natürlich noch sehr trübe weil alles aufgewühlt ist. Mal sehen wie es aussieht, wenn sich alles gesetzt hat ? 

Schönes Wochenende wünsche ich allen Lesern !

Peter


----------



## KingLui (9. Apr. 2010)

*AW: 1. Schlamm-Aktion*

Hey,


na das hör sich ja gut an! Was den übrigen schmodder im Teich angeht 
so könntest du dir noch ein paar Säcke Filterwatte Kaufen und die in den 
letzten Eimer mit rein packen so würdest du noch mehr von den feinen Schwebeteilchen erwischen und die dein Teich würde noch sauberer werden! Die Watte kostet dich dann zwar noch nen 10er aber naja 


Viel erfolg noch!


----------



## Piddel (10. Apr. 2010)

*AW: 1. Schlamm-Aktion*

Hi Chris,
erstmal vielen Dank für deinen Tip  

Hab die Anlage vorgestern abgebaut weil mein Rücken total im A..... ist und ich erstmal zufrieden bin mit dem bisherigen Ergebnis. Aber beim nächsten Mal werde ich deine Variante  hinzufügen.

Nochmal erwähnen möchte ich, dass die Beschwerung der Pumpe besonders effektiv war. Dadurch liegt der Ansaugbereich direkt auf dem Grund und bringt weitaus mehr Schnodder raus.
Nur als Tip für alle die ähnliches vorhaben.

Gruß aus Lübeck
Peter


----------



## Eva-Maria (10. Apr. 2010)

*AW: 1. Schlamm-Aktion*

Hallo Peter,
die Bilder Deiner "Mulmentfernungsmaschine"  sehen ja abenteuerlich aus,
trotzdem 
Man muß nur Ideen haben!
Bin schon mächtig gespannt auf Deinen weiteren Bericht hinsichtlich "geklärten Wassers",
beste Grüße nach Lübeck.


----------



## i_heart_forest (12. Apr. 2010)

*AW: 1. Schlamm-Aktion*

Hey nun such ich seit Tagen wie ich mein Teichproblem angehen könnte, und endlich hab ich was gefunden mit dem ich was anfangen kann.
Dazu muss ich sagen dass mein Teich sich wohl in einer ähnlichen Lage befindet, und mir erscheint das herkömmliche Absaugen auch nicht im richtigen Aufwand/Nutzen - Verhältnis zu stehen.. deine Konstruktion könnte die Lösung sein.

Kannst du mir nochma sagen welche Pumpe du benutzt hast um den Schlamm abzupumpen? Auch würde mich der Schlauchdurchmesser interessieren ?

edit: Ah jetzt wurden erst die *.jpg geladen... schlauch durchm hat sich geklärt

Danke schonmal


----------



## Caki04 (13. Apr. 2010)

*AW: 1. Schlamm-Aktion*

Da ich ja gerade meinen Teich baue will man natürlich sop viel wie möglich berücksichtigen, da kommt mir schon wieder ne Frage.

Schlamm? Wo kommt der her? Was macht man dagegen, damit er nicht überhand nimmt? 

Einen Bodenablauf habe ich aktuell nicht geplant.


----------



## stefan76 (13. Apr. 2010)

*AW: 1. Schlamm-Aktion*

Moin Caki04,
der Schlamm kommt zum einen von den Ausscheidungen der Fische und das ist über die Jahre und bei einem dichten besatz nicht unerheblich. Zum anderen entsteht er aus sich zersetzendem pflanzlichen Material, welches entweder im Teich selbet wächst und im Herbst/Winter abstirbt und dann zerfällt oder aber durch Eintrag von aussen, beliebt ist da der Herbst und das fallende Laub der Bäume.


----------



## Caki04 (13. Apr. 2010)

*AW: 1. Schlamm-Aktion*

Ach so, danke.
Kenne ich wahrscheinlich nicht, weil ich mein Teichbecken bisher jeden Frühling leer gemacht habe, gekärchert und wieder befüllt habe.

Das macht mein Schwager mit seinem 20 Kubi Teich aber auch. Kostet halt "nur" etwas Wasser, aber werde das auch so machen.


----------



## stefan76 (13. Apr. 2010)

*AW: 1. Schlamm-Aktion*

Dabei sollte man nur bedenken, das man das ganze Leben im Teich kaputt macht und gerade im Frühling Molch, Frosch, Kröte und Co ihre Fortpflanzungsphase haben.


----------



## Christine (13. Apr. 2010)

*AW: 1. Schlamm-Aktion*



Caki04 schrieb:


> Das macht mein Schwager mit seinem 20 Kubi Teich aber auch. Kostet halt "nur" etwas Wasser, aber werde das auch so machen.



Du weißt schon, dass das ziemlicher Blödsinn ist. Dieser Teich hat nie eine Chance, sich einzuspielen und einigermassen Gleichgewicht (soweit dies für einen künstlichen Teich möglich ist) aufzubauen. Ein bisschen Schlamm gehört dazu, hier gibt es jede Menge Leben. Diese Schlammräumaktionen macht man eigentlich nur, wenn es sich gar nicht vermeiden lässt. Ein Teich ist doch kein Küchenfussboden.


----------



## Caki04 (13. Apr. 2010)

*AW: 1. Schlamm-Aktion*

 Also im Frühling nix groß säubern? 

Wenn`s dann also ZU dreckig werden sollte und ZU trüb sein sollte, dann habe ich "zu kleine" Technik am Teich?


----------



## Christine (13. Apr. 2010)

*AW: 1. Schlamm-Aktion*

Ein bisschen säubern ist o.k. Auch die beste Filteranlage krieg ja nicht alles zu fassen.

Aber in der Regel kannst Du davon ausgehen, wenn Dein Teich nach einem Jahr total verdreckt ist, hat es die Filteranlage nicht gepackt. 

Was aber nicht unbedingt ihre Schuld sein muss. In vielen Fällen liegt der Grund bei zu vielen Fischen, die zuviel zu fressen kriegen. Oder einem suboptimalen Standort wie z.B. unter Laubbäumen. Nicht umsonst haben die großen schönen Koiteiche meistens im Hintergrund Technik, für deren Wert sich andere einen fahrbaren Untersatz kaufen.

Es ist immer eine Frage der Ausgewogenheit.


----------



## Beatrix (13. Apr. 2010)

*AW: 1. Schlamm-Aktion*

 Vielen Dank für diese gute billige und einfache Idee,die ich auch so Umsetzen werde
zwar habe ich mir einen Schlammsauger zu gelegt aber bei der Teich größe die ich habe stehe ich zum Jahresende noch am Ufer und sauge.
Ich habe eine ziemlich starke Pumpe sollte ich mir für diese Aktion eine mit weniger kraft zulegen? 
Schöne Grüße Beatrix:        kaffee1


----------



## Piddel (14. Apr. 2010)

*AW: 1. Schlamm-Aktion*

@ I head forest,

als Pumpe hab ich ein Billig-Teil ( Angebot bei Norma ) für 25 €€ genommen. Soll 7000 L/h pro Stunde bringen. Der Durchmesser des Schlauches sind 1 1/4 Zoll. Kann aber lieber größer gewählt werden - wenn machbar. Wichtig ist noch, dass reichlich Ablauf vorhanden ist - falls das "Grob"-Sieb ( bei mir Angel-Setzkescher ) sich zusetzt. Zwischendurch hab ich immer Schnodder entnommen und auf Frauchens Beete verteilt. Achtung besonders zu Beginn der Pumperei hat sich die Fliegengaze/Fliegengitter im Eimer sehr schnell zugesetzt. Hab einen zweiten Filter parat gehabt und bei Bedarf gewechselt. Dann die Gaze ausgeschüttelt und zum trocknen aufgehängt. Die trockenen Reste kann man ganz leicht aus dem Netz rausschaben.

Wie bereits erwähnt, ist die untere Beschwerung der Pumpe besonders effektiv weil der Ansaugbereich direkt auf dem Schlamm aufsitzt. Hat richtig was gebracht 

Hoffe, dass meine Idee auch bei Dir ( Vorname wäre netter ) hilft.

Gruße aus Lübeck
Peter


----------



## Caki04 (14. Apr. 2010)

*AW: 1. Schlamm-Aktion*

OK - back to topic....

Mit stellt sich die Frage, ob Die Pumpe nicht ewig zu sitzt, wenn Du sie direkt in den Schlamm stellst?
Ich hatte ja bisßer so ein kleinenes 1.000l Tecihbecken mit einer "kleinen" Pumpoe, die jetzt ja frei wäre.

Aber diese Pumpe saß im normalen Teichbetrieb schon ewig zu, bzw. die Abdeckung war zugeklebt mit Schmodder.....


----------



## Piddel (14. Apr. 2010)

*AW: 1. Schlamm-Aktion*

@Caki04

Anfangs als ich teilweise richtig schwarze Brühe vom Grund hochgepumpt hatte gab es 2-3 Verstopfungen durch Blätter o.ä. aber nachher funktionierte alles bestens. Auch die Wasserfarbe wurde nach und nach immer netter  und man konnte die Filterungserfolge deutlich sehen.
Im "Grobi-Filter" befanden sich neben dem Schlamm hauptsächlich Halme vom __ Schilf und ne Unmenge Triebe von den ehemaligen Seerosen. Aber die Tauchpumpe hat alles sauber hochgelutscht und in den Filter gebracht.

Mit einem Teichsaugereinsatz - wie ursprünglich von mir geplant - wäre ich nie soweit gekommen. Langsam setzt sich auch das aufgewühlte Wasser und es wird klarer.

Freut mich, dass meine Billig-Idee hier Resonanz findet. Viel Erfolg für eure Aktionen. 

Peter


----------



## Plätscher (15. Apr. 2010)

*AW: 1. Schlamm-Aktion*



Caki04 schrieb:


> Ich hatte ja bisßer so ein kleinenes 1.000l Tecihbecken mit einer "kleinen" Pumpoe, die jetzt ja frei wäre.
> .



Hallo,

ich glaube da liegt ein Missverständnis vor. Peter hat eine einfache Schmutzwasserpumpe eingesetzt und keine kleine Teichpumpe.  Die würde natürlich nicht funktionieren.


----------

